# PAPHOS - Safety and Community



## Alex&Kris (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi everyone

I am new to the forum so BIG HI to you.

Me and my partner are moving to Paphos in several weeks. I would like to know your opinion about general safety in Paphos. Are there any areas which you would avoid? We love to walk and discover new spots and I was wondering if it's safe in general? Have you experienced any issues with locals?

Thanks for your time


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Alex&Kris said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I am new to the forum so BIG HI to you.
> 
> ...


In the small North Yorkshire market town I used to live in I would not walk through town on my own at night and yet it is much safer there than in any of the bigger towns and cities.
In Paphos and anywhere else in Cyprus I have no hesitation walking wherever I want at any time.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Having lived in mny places in the world I consider Cyprus to be safe

I think like every where you cannot be complacent but I live in Kamares and I feel safe

HTH


----------



## jkelly (May 21, 2009)

*yorkshire market town?*



Veronica said:


> In the small North Yorkshire market town I used to live in I would not walk through town on my own at night and yet it is much safer there than in any of the bigger towns and cities.
> In Paphos and anywhere else in Cyprus I have no hesitation walking wherever I want at any time.


Hi Veronica

Which town are you refering to? I used to live in Settle - any where near?

Jim


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

jkelly said:


> Hi Veronica
> 
> Which town are you refering to? I used to live in Settle - any where near?
> 
> Jim


The other side Jim. Pickering, 20 minutes inland from Scarborough.


----------

